# old pic, thought i would share!



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

We were on a 3 day trip over to Louisiana from Mobile to do some tuna fishing and a little trolling and on our way back we stoped and did a little bottom fishing and this guy came up on the end of the line!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I cant see the pic


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

At least give us a red X.


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

....


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

*got the pic!*

Here it is..


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

BILLCH8SR said:


> sorry guys! im working on getting th epic, for some reason i cant get it up!


Oh oh!! That's a out of context statement that might haunt you.....

BTW, nice feesh.


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

Haha just realized that, had to take that one down !


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, what did that thing weigh in at?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Excuse a my ignorance but, That looks like a Tuna but, I dont think it is what is that


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

It's an AJ, and this we were just 7 days before the start of the season so she was released back into the deep !


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

It's an Amberjack! And a fine one at that!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow that hurts to have to throw it back. 

Could have filled your freezer maybe two....


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes sir ! It was tough but we let her go to grow and be caught another day! And to think the guy who caught her was using a penn 6/0 senator !


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Lots of big fish have been caught around the world on Penn 6/0 and 4/0 Senators over the years.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

JVT said:


> Lots of big fish have been caught around the world on Penn 6/0 and 4/0 Senators over the years.


+1. I caught a good blue in cabo with a 6/0. Never would've thought you could. Those guys know what they're doing.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

NICE jack by the way!!!!!!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Real nice amberjack. How much did it weigh


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

daniel9829

We were just 7 days before the start of the season so we had to throw her back and her live to be caught another day!


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

That is a monster aj


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Pain, pain, pain, and then some more pain!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Bruiser AJ for sure; suspect well in the >50# range.
Thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments ! all of us on board that day really wish we could have gotten a weight on her for sure.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

What a STUD!!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

We have put several in the 70+ range in the boat and I would say that one is up there. Def over the 60 mark depending on how big the two guys are in the pic but I would say you are safe in the 70 range.... Good Job that's one of those fish that keep you addicted....


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

That's a buddy of mine Devin holding that fish! He's probably 5'9" and 200lbs


----------

